# Sony PSP futuristic look



## ciucu (Oct 21, 2008)

futuristic design PSP

*Sony PSP futuristic look*


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

WOW! 

But it will actually works? Or can be used for laptops? If it selling laptops like that then i'll buy it


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

im thinking umd's are out of the question lol


----------

